# Question. cable ties



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Is it ok to tie the bands to the sling with cable ties instead to rubber ? Just seem easier.

Thanks.
P


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Year. It's "ok".Baumstamm made a video:how to built a slingshot. The woman in the video uses cable ties and ducktape to fix the linatex strips.

The ducktape is very important because otherwise the cable ties would cut the rubber.

And rubber looks much nicer. Even though cable ties appear to be easier it isn't. Watch Jörgs video "introducing the cougar".

He uses the easiest way to fix the rubber-strips without any gear.

Friedrich


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like the idea of duct tape. I just cut through a pair of express bands with too-tight rubber ties. It's not saying the express bands are bad, but if you can do that to good rubber like express bands, you can do it to just about anything.


----------

